# Any new-series Battlestar Galactica blueprints?



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Are any scale drawings of the new series _Galactica_ available? Preferably, as a free online download?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

There are, and i downloaded them. I just don't remember where I found them.

It started with a google and yahoo search though.

There were a few different ones for the Galactica. One was supposed to be official. And a couple for the Pegasus. One was claimed to be taken from the SFX one.

Found the Galactica


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

They're not free, but Kennedy Shipyards sells a set that's pretty nice. I've got one and while I can't confirm the accuracy, they're still very nice and look to be pretty close to accurate, at least externally. 

The site is currently down, however: 


> *This site has been temporarily vaporized until we get caught up with existing orders. Once we get caught up, the site will function as normal. *
> Thanks for visiting www.kennedyshipyards.com !


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

http://www.shipschematics.net/bsg/images/colonial/battlestar_galactica.jpg


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks, all!  

I hope there are even _more_. When it comes to good scale drawings, one can never have too many!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

toyroy said:


> When it comes to good scale drawings, one can never have too many!


 :lol: 

I only

Need 

Enough


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Here's a 3 foot homemade one.

http://www.starshipbuilder.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1340

He mentions a Yahoo Galactica forum.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Or how about cardboard? Lots of neat designs. Not totally accurate though.

http://www.freewebs.com/jaybats/

And then click on Dealers choice.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Or how about StarTrek Galactica?

http://www.starshipbuilder.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517&d=1152598954


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Neither of the "StarShipBuilder" websites are open to the public. Can you repost the images or info here on Hobbytalk? I for one am not interested in registering my personal info just to see these items for a brief period of time.

Thanks



terryr said:


> Or how about StarTrek Galactica?
> 
> http://www.starshipbuilder.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517&d=1152598954


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Just do it. The only reason to register is to keep the spam bots out. It's worth joining and looking at what they have. And they have stuff nobody else has.

If you can't do that then you're not really interested in the reference. Charles will never do anything bad with your info. Ever!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll back Coby up on this. Charles Adams isn't going to do a thing w/your personal information. No more than Hank has done w/your personal info here or other sites have done with it. No need to be paranoid. 

'Sides, if someone wants to your personal information badly enough, they can likely find something more important than just your email addy and real name from the 'Net.


----------

